# Peaky Blinders



## Watson (Oct 17, 2016)

the coolest show running, really fucken cool

https://eztv.bypassed.cc/shows/889/peaky-blinders/

I'm up to season 2 middle, brilliant if you are a fan of British humour 

Tom Hardy is in it from middle season 2


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey Griff , I love gangster fiicks, but when I tried to 'open' Peaky Blinders, I got 3 warnings that there was a virus...  no kidding ...   I like British Mob stories, they are so different than in the USA...   'Rise of the foot soldier',... I really liked 'Snatch' , great actors, gritty story & funny....there's many more but my memory is 'shot to hell'...


----------



## Watson (Oct 18, 2016)

charley said:


> Hey Griff , I love gangster fiicks, but when I tried to 'open' Peaky Blinders, I got 3 warnings that there was a virus...  no kidding ...   I like British Mob stories, they are so different than in the USA...   'Rise of the foot soldier',... I really liked 'Snatch' , great actors, gritty story & funny....there's many more but my memory is 'shot to hell'...



probably just malware or your ISPs...its eztv site, lots of shitty pop-ups but where I download tv series

if you like "snatch" and haven't already you should get "lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels" but yeah, if you like a choof and a good show, its really for you bro. I would like thepiratebay for DLs but I think its blocked in the USA


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2016)

Thx Griff, I did see "lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels", & it was pretty good....  'Sexy Beast'. was pretty cool, & like I said, 'Rise of the foot soldier' was good. there's older flicks, but I can't remember shit when I want to...   old age...   ..


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't understand 1 word in the entire 2 seasons of Peakies..... jerked to it anyway.


----------



## malk (Nov 20, 2016)

charley said:


> Hey Griff , I love gangster fiicks, but when I tried to 'open' Peaky Blinders, I got 3 warnings that there was a virus...  no kidding ...   I like British Mob stories, they are so different than in the USA...   'Rise of the foot soldier',... I really liked 'Snatch' , great actors, gritty story & funny....there's many more but my memory is 'shot to hell'...



watch dead mans shoes bro...


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

malk said:


> watch dead mans shoes bro...



... thx malk.. I googled it, looks good..  I like non American gangster films, there's that New Zealand flick 'Once were warriors', it's an oldie but a goody..  
,,, 'Once upon a time in America' , is a good flick....  filmed in 1984 , Sergio Leone...


----------



## malk (Nov 20, 2016)

charley said:


> ... thx malk.. I googled it, looks good..  I like non American gangster films, there's that New Zealand flick 'Once were warriors', it's an oldie but a goody..
> ,,, 'Once upon a time in America' , is a good flick....  filmed in 1984 , Sergio Leone...


yeah saw that a long time ago,really good film.....them maoris are hard bastards lol...


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

.. ths Mob in the USA are different than in the United Kingdom, e.g. ...'the Long Good Friday',, Bob Hoskins, I liked it because it mixed in the IRA.....   yeah it's dated , but well done..


----------

